# DVC CA Anaheim



## Troopers (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone know of a way to guarantee the opportunity to buy the new DVC in Anaheim directly from Disney?  I'm on the west coast so I'm not interested in acquiring pts based in the east coast.  I suspect that the demand will be high and as a non DVC owner (i.e. general public), I will be last in line with no more units left (unless Disney does some squirrely marketing strategy like Starwood which I doubt).

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes - SDKath just made a DVC purchase that guaranteed this.  You could email her.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Mar 4, 2008)

My understanding is that if you buy points at SSR or AKV thru a DVC guide located in Anaheim, this purchase will put you first on the list to buy at GCV when they go on sale.  The minimum purchase is 160 points.  If you really don't want these points, you could sell them thru resale after you buy GCV.

One advantage to this strategy is that you wil be able to buy as few as 25 points at GCV (50 if you want to finance).  The obvious disadvantage is that you will likely lose 10% (or more) of the value of your SSR/AKR points when you resell them so quickly.

-- Suzanne


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 4, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - SDKath just made a DVC purchase that guaranteed this.  You could email her.



I called DVC this morning and asked my Florida CM about this and they did not know anything about it. Grand California DVC is not for sale yet (at least to me).


----------



## Denise L (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd like a few DVC CA points too, and we own at Beach Club Villas (BCV). I don't think we are desperate enough to buy Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV) or Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) to go to the front of the line, though.  But if I had a chunk of money, I might consider it.

There will be some on the resale market if you are willing to wait a bit.  Once Disney starts to sell points, eventually you will see resales.  I would guess that *if* the resort is sold out quickly, resales prices will be somewhat high, and Disney will be aggressive with ROFR.  But then you wouldn't have had to make the initial investment in AKV or SSR, both of which you say you don't really want at this time.


----------



## tamu91 (Mar 5, 2008)

SuzanneSLO said:


> My understanding is that if you buy points at SSR or AKV thru a DVC guide located in Anaheim, this purchase will put you first on the list to buy at GCV when they go on sale.  The minimum purchase is 160 points.  If you really don't want these points, you could sell them thru resale after you buy GCV.



Didn't Disney do this with AKV?  I thought they had.  I mean Disney gave existing DVC members a chance to purchase AKV points before making points available for general public.  Maybe or am I just dreaming


----------



## Denise L (Mar 6, 2008)

tamu91 said:


> Didn't Disney do this with AKV?  I thought they had.  I mean Disney gave existing DVC members a chance to purchase AKV points before making points available for general public.  Maybe or am I just dreaming



True, Disney gave existing DVC members the first shot at becoming founding members at AKV, and then opened it up to the public.

For the CA DVC, the word on the street is that Disney will give first dibs to _existing members who buy/bought from a guide in Anaheim_ first, and then it will be offered to _other existing DVC members_, and then to the public. Since rumor is that there will be just 50 units, it is expected to sell out quickly.


----------



## icydog (Mar 6, 2008)

*Buy from a West Coast Sales guide to get into Anaheim DVC*

I've heard this from several people. In order to get one of the very few memberships on the west coast you have to have a west coast guide. If you buy AKV from a west coast guide it puts you at the head of the line to purchase the new Disneyland DVC Resort.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 10, 2008)

YES!  You are guaranteed GCV "founding fathers" status IF you buy AKV or SSR from a DISNEYLAND sales guide.  We bought AKV a month or so ago and it was an addendum to our contract!  It's great because it's in writing, not just a sales pitch.  We are guaranteed ROFR on 160 points at GCV when it first goes on sale (this fall).  This is really why we bought AKV (although we have since planned 2 trips to WDW!). 

They also have a promo right now for $8 off per point at AKV or $10 off per point at SSR discount.  Prices currently are $104 per point (minus the discount).  If you have a current member refer you, you will also get a $500 gift card for a purchase.

You do need to purchase 160 points minimum to get into DVC.  So you are looking at about $16,000.  MFs are about $4.50 per point.  

If you would like me to give you my Disneyland sales guide's name and number, PM me.  She is fantastic, very nice, and very PATIENT.  We had about 10,000 questions for her.  We just bought over the phone and they Fed Ex'd us the contracts.  Then we thought about it some more and finally felt good about the purchase and signed.  Oh, and we got use of our points within 24 hours of making the purchase (even before we signed the contracts).  It was great!  We have 2 trips planned: one to Boardwalk Villas in the fall and one to the new Animal Kingdom at New Year.

It's a grea system because you buy and use as many points as you need.  For Boardwalk, we booked 5 nights in a 1BR since only the 4 of us are going.  That was 160 points.  Then for New Year, we booked the 2BR lockoff at the highest demand time so that took 360 points.  But you can "borrow" points from the next year.

You can also use points to go to some non-disney sites.  For example, DH and I are going to the Hotel Del Coronado for 2 nights next month as a little get away.  It is normally $800 per night there and the hotel is incredible (world famous actually).  It only cost us about 80 points.  We would never pay that rate in cash but with points, we can do these quick getaways.

You can also use points for the Disney Cruise and for II trading (although I would not recommend doing this).

I love the DVC system!  I cannot be happier.  It is so flexible!  And the points stay constant forever so no worries about "devaluation."

PM me if you need more info or the guide's name.  You will also need a member referral to get your $500 free card.  I am happy to do that for ya.

Katherine


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 10, 2008)

SDKath said:


> You can also use points to go to some non-disney sites.  For example, DH and I are going to the Hotel Del Coronado for 2 nights next month as a little get away.  It is normally $800 per night there and the hotel is incredible (world famous actually).  It only cost us about 80 points.  We would never pay that rate in cash but with points, we can do these quick getaways.



If you can rent your DVC points for $12pp, then your cost is 80 x $12 = $960

Also, I just checked hotels.com for Hotel Del Coronado for April 5-6 and they had rooms from $390 per night.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 10, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> If you can rent your DVC points for $12pp, then your cost is 80 x $12 = $960
> 
> Also, I just checked hotels.com for Hotel Del Coronado for April 5-6 and they had rooms from $390 per night.



Not the ocean front ones.    Kath


----------

